# Avocado Oil compared to Avocado Butter



## OklahomaJamie (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently have made two batches using both avocado oil and avocado butter in addition to my regular oils. I LOVE IT! Wondering, since avocado butter is only oil mixed with hydrogenated vegetable oil, I wonder if using all avocado oil would still have the same effect. What do you think?


----------



## kazmi (Aug 10, 2013)

I would skip the butter (or use cocoa or shea instead, if you want to have a butter) and use just the oil.  I love using avocado oil and have it in most of my recipes.  I don't think having avocado butter in your recipe will do anything for you other than increase your costs.


----------



## sistrum (Aug 10, 2013)

Compare their fatty acid profiles and decide which gives you what you're after.


----------

